# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  L'ESPRIT has reopened

## amyb

Happy to report that Chef Jean-Claude has completed the rebuild of his Saline Restaurant. L'Esprit  looks fantastic from ceiling to roof. More roofing material is on the way, but there is enough cover to keep dry. A new sound system in the garden played great soft background music-no thumping.

The food is as fantastic as ever and dining room director Christopher skillfully handled the new polite and helpful staff.

The 3 course price fixed menu is 65 or could be 69 euros. I missed that part.

There were four marvelous choices in each category-starter, main and dessert. Sorry no photos and yes, the duck spring rolls (nems) that Phil adores were back! I went with the yellow tail tuna tartar. I had veal filet that came with fabulous veggies-a grilled asparagus spear, roasted carrots, and mushroom caps to name a few. The main side dish that accompanied the veal was thin raviolis filled with sweet breads and herbs and some chopped veggies too. Phil enjoyed flank steak tournadoes.

For dessert, Phil had a raspberry and whipped cream over crispy cake slices-finger lickin' good! I had to pass...just too full.

Note that L'Esprit, for now,  will be open for dinners only-Tuesday thru Saturday. A Saline dining destination that I can honestly say is not to be missed,

----------


## cec1

Can hardly wait to go there!

----------


## amyb

Soon, Dennis.  I know you will be happy to be back on island and dining at your favorite restaurants.

----------


## KevinS

Great news!

“A new sound system in the garden played great soft background music-no thumping.” - No thumping - also great news, but I would expect no less from Chef JC.

----------


## dadto6

Wish I were there today!!!!!

----------


## soyabeans

that's great...he finished faster than expected!

----------


## GMP62

YAY! That’s wonderful news, Amy! Can’t wait to get back and enjoy L’Esprit next spring ... one of our most favorite places to dine. Your meals sound divine, of course!

----------


## davesmom

L'Esprit is my very favorite restaurant of all time..(except for Le Sapotillier...never quite got over them closing).  Santa Fe is #2.  Of course I can't wait to go back to both!
J-C is an amazing chef and it is so fun to watch the kitchen do their work.  I'm ready to hop over...thank you for the update.  Now, if we could just get Le Guanahani in gear...please wave your magic Amy & Phil wand over Le Guanahani..it couldn't hurt!!  xxoo  Oh, and I'll have the veal, svp :Big Grin:

----------


## stbartshopper

We agrre- JC # 1 on the island in terms of food and his gracious thank you and smile when you depart!

----------

